# Best place to get plexiglass cut



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to make a cover for my Osaka. Can someone recommend a place that can cut plexiglass for a good price? I live in Burnaby.

Thanks!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

just a question... how will plexiglass do with the lights? will the heat from the light wrap it?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

My experience with using plexiglass as a cover is that it eventually bows unless you get a thick piece or have proper support of the plexiglass. Why not use glass?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am guessing the tank is curved on the front...a place you can check is industrial plastics, don't know if they have on in bby but I am sure they have one on bridgeport in rmd. It's not going to be cheap to use plexi or acrylic and it will eventually bow from the heat, my suggestion is to use glass aswell. You can cut a straight piece and if it's curved in the front you can get those plastic adapter pieces and cut a curve out of it....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Glass Station on the Mary Hill By-Pass was where we got our small tank covers made...they were small, but it was pretty reasonable.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I fabricate plexi for my tank as I have scrap handy. 

You will have to stiffen the plexi to prevent it from bowing especially if the kight is strong and directly over. If supported at two short ends only, the plexi will bow eventually under its own weight.

If you want to run it to Coquitlam Centre. I can see what I can do for you - for a small charge of course.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Call Archer Plastics on Clark in Vancouver.
Peter is the owner, but just talk to who answers.
604-253-7081 I think they're 6:30-3:00
Maybe they can cut you some Lexan.
Glass is still better.
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

industrial plastics in richmond is pretty good


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told that there is a plexi that doesn't bow. When I got my 500g tank from tenecor, Kole was telling me that they use a different kind of plexi for the lid. The lids on my tank is 30"X40" and only 1/8" thick. it doesn't bow. Not sure what it is called though.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

It's probably what I said
Lexan


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I know a guy that works at Industrial Plastics in Port Coquitlam. If you want I can ask him what would be the best material.He gives me really good deals so If you want I can call him.


----------

